# Anyone ever make an oil can?



## New_Guy (Dec 10, 2009)

ok very odd question but has anyone ever tried making an oil can? you know like the old copper ones with a proper pump?


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 10, 2009)

Miniature, or full-scale? I'm thinking about making a miniature, something like the old Sutcliffe, where the button wasn't a pump, merely a flow valve.

http://www.stationarysteamengines.co.uk/stia/oilcans.htm


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks like fun) Anyone have any plans for the valve? Or even a good picture)


----------



## New_Guy (Dec 10, 2009)

full size and i was thinking more of the drum type like this 

http://www.stationarysteamengines.co.uk/stia/oilcans2.htm

the oil can i have now is a POS and instead of buying a new one i think it would be fun to try make one. i dont think it would need much the only hard parts would be the pump and spinning the bottle hey what about a pump that fits on something like an old glass bottle :idea:

i came across a post on PM last night where someone noticed someones unusual oil can and expressed a wish to purchase one for himself or make one, i didnt notice it till i read his post it was unusual ill try and find a link


----------



## rtp_burnsville (Dec 11, 2009)

Not an odd post at all.... I was wondering just today if there is an oil can design that actually puts oil where you want it and not every where else? I would love to have about a half dozen cans that really work.....


----------



## dsquire (Dec 11, 2009)

New_Guy

Is this the type of oil can that you are thinking of. go to this post My hideaway 

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=2292.new;topicseen#new

 and you will see a red oil can. In the 5th picture down is the best view.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## New_Guy (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah thats sort of the traditional type i was thinking about but better. it would be fun to make a pump mechanism that could easily go to a different design but thats going to take some thinking scratch.gif

here a link to the PM post i was talking about before. unfortunately no good pictures but its in the first post siting on a bank of drills see if you can spot it first time ;D 
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/showthread.php/prototypeshop-163882.html


----------



## tmuir (Dec 12, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> Miniature, or full-scale? I'm thinking about making a miniature, something like the old Sutcliffe, *where the button wasn't a pump, merely a flow valve.
> *



I learnt this the hard way after desoldering one that I thought was broken because it wouldn't pump. :-[

Its still on my workbench in the corner as these things are hard to resolder back up.


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 12, 2009)

Here Is what New_Guy is talking about)


----------



## New_Guy (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah thats the one unusual isn't it


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 12, 2009)

I like it!!! Lets make some!


----------



## steamer (Dec 12, 2009)

I would like to make a couple of small brass ones for my steam launch....the blue plastic pump one is just so vulgar ;D

Dave


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll start drawing one up. Anyone have an Idea for a good pump design? Does 4" sound good for the can?


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 13, 2009)

A pump like THIS would probably be perfect!!! It would just need a spring to keep the pumper up.


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 13, 2009)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> Does 4" sound good for the can?


Smaller, smaller! ;D


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 13, 2009)

We can scale it any size you want Vernon)


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 13, 2009)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> We can scale it any size you want Vernon)


I know! It's late here and I'm in a silly mood. ;D Make it too small and you'll have to fill it between squirts from a separate oilcan... which kinda defeats the purpose. ;D


----------



## steamer (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't know 4" sounds right......what ya got in mind?

Dave


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 13, 2009)

Do we want to make the can from tin? Or would something like exhaust tubing be better? That way we would just have to plug the ends. The mechanism I think will be a pain to install? It is 90 degrees coming out at the bottom. Maybe a fitting with come packing? that way the tube could just be inserted and tightened up with a nut. It will still be a pain I think? Any other ideas?


----------



## steamer (Dec 13, 2009)

Well...I was thinking brass....but its up to you......A simple pouring can and a small squirt can with a long spout would be good for me.

We could take the guts out of a cheap can ...the plunger parts that is

It would simplify the build a bit......just thinking out loud...

Dave

Here's a sketch of a simple pouring can......to keep the lubricators full


----------



## oldguy (Dec 14, 2009)

Instead of making the can/container, why not use one of the metal water bottles that seem to be popular now? They are one piece, so there would be no problems with leaks. And steal the plans for the pump from an existing oil can, but use better materials with closer tolerances. This could be a fun project and wouldn't be the first time I've spent $20 dollars on stock and several hundred dollars of time to make a $10 item. That's why it's a hobby.

Glenn


----------



## New_Guy (Dec 14, 2009)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> A pump like THIS would probably be perfect!!! It would just need a spring to keep the pumper up.



wow i agree it dosent look to hard just some tube, ball bearings and solder and it should fit all the types of pump cans 

chears for finding it :bow:

now i have to fix the run out of my chuck


----------



## steamer (Dec 14, 2009)

oldguy  said:
			
		

> Instead of making the can/container, why not use one of the metal water bottles that seem to be popular now? They are one piece, so there would be no problems with leaks. And steal the plans for the pump from an existing oil can, but use better materials with closer tolerances. This could be a fun project and wouldn't be the first time I've spent $20 dollars on stock and several hundred dollars of time to make a $10 item. That's why it's a hobby.
> 
> Glenn



I would...if they don't look like a metal water bottle with spout on the end.  I have that look already.  ;D  I want the look of a fancy brass oiler to compliment the steamboat.....I need a pouring container for the lubricator tanks and a pump oiler for all the "bits".

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Dec 14, 2009)

Dave,

1:1 Oil Guns in my experience are like an overgrown syringe. A visit to your local vet might yield something of the type and style you are looking for. The pourer for the worsted boxes will probably have to be made to scale and style.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Dec 14, 2009)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Dave,
> 
> 1:1 Oil Guns in my experience are like an overgrown syringe. A visit to your local vet might yield something of the type and style you are looking for. The pourer for the worsted boxes will probably have to be made to scale and style.
> 
> ...




Ahhh the old swabby knows what I want...only you would know what a
worsted box is...and why I need a pourer!  ;D 

For the "bits" I think a brass squirt can will do fine....but I need a pourer

Funny thing...I don't have any wicks on my oilers  they are either drip or pressure fed..( con rod bearings)

Dave


----------



## websterz (Dec 14, 2009)

Lookee what I found:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Original-Vintag...QQ_trkparmsZalgo=MW&its=C&itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63


----------



## steamer (Dec 14, 2009)

OOOOH thanks for that! Thats very much what I had in mind....but I want it in brass...........

Dave


----------



## websterz (Dec 14, 2009)

steamer  said:
			
		

> OOOOH thanks for that! Thats very much what I had in mind....but I want it in brass...........
> 
> Dave



Ahh...this one then:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VINTAGE-SMALL...ts_Vehicles_Automobila_ET?hash=item2ea9cde054


----------

